# Animal Crossing New Leaf Chatroom!



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys, we started up a place for discussing animal crossing, and anybody is welcome to join. The link is here:

http://chrisnewleafcatchesthieves.weebly.com/chat.html


We also have a useful list of people who have been seen stealing before, to help members know who to trust (NOTE: only those SEEN stealing in other towns are put on the list, no speculation!)


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 3, 2013)

Already got many members on currently! Thanks everyone who's joining!


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 4, 2013)

Any new members today?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 5, 2013)

New members still welcome!


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 7, 2013)

New members keep coming!


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2013)

Please do not continue to bump and multi-post afterwards.


----------



## Casey2013 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roscoe and Blanche are in my top 10 list of characters. if you don't want them it would mean a lot if you let come and talk to them when they move so they come to my town. if I can only have 1 I would want blanche because she is my no1 and roscoe is no6.


----------



## Cardboardo (Sep 28, 2013)

Doesn't this website already have a perfectly fine chatroom?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Sep 29, 2013)

Casey2013 said:


> Roscoe and Blanche are in my top 10 list of characters. if you don't want them it would mean a lot if you let come and talk to them when they move so they come to my town. if I can only have 1 I would want blanche because she is my no1 and roscoe is no6.



I do want both of them, sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cardboardo said:


> Doesn't this website already have a perfectly fine chatroom?



I'm not a fan of the chatroom here, but it's all about personal preference. Either way, the more chatrooms available, the more oppurtunities for meeting people and getting decent trades done


----------

